# Somebody Please Check My Math on This



## Anderson (Nov 25, 2010)

I may have found a "pure profit" AGR run in Virginia: RVR-PTB. Tickets are $9.50 each way ($19 total), and under the current offer (the 100 point floor being doubled), that translates into 400 points for $19, or 21.X points per dollar spent. I want to be sure I'm right about this, because I may have found a great way to kill a day I'm already supposed to be in Richmond (i.e. the gas money will be spent no matter what, so as long as I have the time...what the hell). Did I screw something up with this?


----------



## frugalist (Nov 25, 2010)

Anderson said:


> I may have found a "pure profit" AGR run in Virginia: RVR-PTB. Tickets are $9.50 each way ($19 total), and under the current offer (the 100 point floor being doubled), that translates into 400 points for $19, or 21.X points per dollar spent. I want to be sure I'm right about this, because I may have found a great way to kill a day I'm already supposed to be in Richmond (i.e. the gas money will be spent no matter what, so as long as I have the time...what the hell). Did I screw something up with this?


I think this depends on your objective.

If the purpose of the train trip is solely to accumulate AGR points, then unless you've already purchased your annual 10,000 point limit, you would do better by buying your points directly.

You are spending $19 for 400 points. That's 4.75 cents per point. For $13.75 you can buy 500 AGR points and under the current promotion receive an additional 150 points for free. That comes to 2.12 cents per point.

However, if you're taking the trip because you like riding the train and, as you said, it's a great way to kill a day, that adds in another dimension that we can't put a price on. Add don't forget that by taking this trip you get 400 rail points, bringing you closer to your next status level. Now, we're pretty near the end of the year, so 400 rail points might not help you this year, but it may be something to consider in 2011.


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 25, 2010)

All correct, except that it would be only 200 rail points.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 25, 2010)

200 "rail points", but it would be 400 *TOTAL* AGR points - due to the double point promo!


----------

